# Bici gama baja doble suspension / comprarle suspensiones con bloqueo



## chalexco (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola, tengo una bici de gama baja de doble suspensión

Es una Schwinn S-25, ambas supensiones son de 'resorte'.

Me pregunto si ven como buena opcion cambiarle ambas suspensiones, por unas buenas suspensiones con bloqueo, ya sean SUNTOUR o incluso ROCKSHOX ??

Creao que el principal problema con este tipo de bicis es el 'muelleo' excesivo que se presenta en las subidas, y con esto se puede resolver en vez de gastar +25000 en una buena bici de doble suspension.

como ven ??

en este foro un '******' hizo lo propio con su schwinn (#11):
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/lets-see-pics-bikes-suntour-forks-679154.html

Agradezco sus comentarios
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado , mi comentario es que no tiene caso gastar o invertir en horquilla y amortiguador nuevos para tu bici,mejor guardar el dinero que se utilizaría en ambos componentes Rock Shox y seguir ahorrando para comprar y mas adelante la bici completa .

Me parece que comprar horquilla y amortiguador no mejora en forma notoria el desempeño de la bici , mejor seguir disfrutándola en lo que se adquiere otra y para que no haga mucho bobbing hay que buscar la forma de endurecer el movimiento ajustando los resortes , bueno si es que se puede o hay forma de ajustar o cambiar los resortes por unos de mayor grado de dureza.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

chalexco said:


> Hola, tengo una bici de gama baja de doble suspensión
> 
> en este foro un '******' hizo lo propio con su schwinn (#11):
> http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/lets-see-pics-bikes-suntour-forks-679154.html
> ...


Hora asta ****** sali, a lo maximo ero un pocho. De mande un mensage privado con recomendacións


----------



## chonini (Nov 20, 2015)

Mi humilde sugerencia...

Dale con esa bici sin moverle nada hasta que te sientas muy comodo andando y busques una mejoria real...

Me refiero a que si gastas en una horquilla, para una bici de tan baja gama... cual es el objetivo? el cuadro, tu grupo, tu potencia todo lo demas continua siendo de gama baja y por ende jamas podrias sacarle provecho al uso real de una horquilla de gama media como comentas... Tu idea, en mi opinion seria tirar el dinero...

Si buscas una mejoria significativa y sentirla realmente, compra un grupo de gama media alta en adelante, el cambio en peso y eficiencia seran notorios... pero de nuevo todo lo demas es de gama baja.

Ejemplo: Tuneas chido tu bike, con horquilla gama media y te vas a que quererle sacar jugo... Tu potencia puede romperse, tu manillar tambien, tus rines etc.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Utiliza el dinero para una bici de suspension nueva o usada.


----------



## chalexco (Nov 4, 2014)

Vi tu mensaje, muchas gracias

saludos.


----------

